# Some Downieville pictures.



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

I had a wonderful time riding for two days up in Dville. Thanks to Jed and Suzy for organizing/utensiling/sharing seared dead flesh/shuttling/etc./etc. Great job.

Friday Elwell pics:

A small group enjoy the Lakes Basin on Friday.

I wonder why they call it lakes basin?










A wide shot from higher up.

https://www.petefagerlin.com/images/down04/pano1.jpg

Suzy rides on by near the start. Nice mellow flatness (that won't last for long).










Jim dominates a log crossing, sans his lucky Mexican Wrestling Mask (see Sumo pics near the end for explanation).










Gary finds rocky goodliness overlooking Long Lake.










Derrick, Steve, Dana, Frank and Jed find a small bit of downhill in the midst of the climb.


































Gary and Suzy get engulfed by lupins. It smelled like an old lady's underwear drawer, not that I have any first hand experience with that though.

















...and then the climbs began in earnest.

hike-a-bike, meet Derrick and Dana.










hike-a-bike, meet Jed.










Gary, being swallowed by flowers again.










The group climbs and climbs...

Frank








Suzy








Dana








Steve








Derrick








Frank








Suzy








As we continue to climb, the Buttes come into view and the discordent cries of the shuttle monkeys can be heard. The Lakes Basin trails are in great shape because they can't be shuttled.










Looking back, we can see the nasty flower infested switchbacks where the Gary and Suzy pics were taken and the mellow flats that preceeded this last climb that we are on.



















...and then we're at the top and grab a bite to eat next to the snow.










The views are pretty damn good once again.



























Wide shot from the summit:

https://www.petefagerlin.com/images/down04/pano2.jpg

Next up was a bit of snow biking to get to the trail proper.

Frank eyeing his line.










...he commits to the off-camber spine line...










...and gravity and low friction snow conspire to smote him down.



















Jed got a dose of the same medicine.










Next up was a blast of a descent. So much fun that I only have two pictures, taken in the huge moss grove. (riders are lower right disappearing into the forest)










Derrick









Then it was time for a road burn back to a bit of singletrack, to the cars, and back to camp for a nice fire and some bike Sumo.










Do these glasses make me look like Ron Jeremy?










Why Gary doesn't trust his LBS to fit bikes.










Gary and Jed square off. (NO HELMETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)










Pfunk does her Predator camo routine as the boys look on.










Does Jim take this bike Sumo thing seriously?










Fear the Mexican Wrestling Mask!


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 9, 2004)

*Fake!*

Nice snow biking and wrestling mask pics!

Dr.(the other shots were pretty good too)F.


----------



## Simpleton (May 3, 2004)

Great stuff - green with envy here in the rain-soaked Midwest. Can I hire Mexican Mask Jim to scare the animal "husbandry" corps off of our WET CLAY trails? And while you're at it make my boss pee his pants, too


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow, good shots!
Damn I need to get up to that gathering one of these years. The scheduling gods just don't agree with me usually.

Werner


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Typically Sucky Pictures - nm



Thanks.

Ken


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like a great weekend! Unfortunately for me, this year wasn't to be.

Any pics from the other ride?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Deja Vu, except for that sweet looking descent off Elwell.

Elaine must be a saint to put up with your continuous bullsh!t.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Pete said:


> It smelled like an old lady's underwear drawer....


I guess I'll have to take your word for it on the smell.

Nice pics.

Monte


----------



## derek (Jan 13, 2004)

Rob you were missed on the quick trip yesterday through the poison oak at Bullard's Bar. Unfortuntely, at the boat dock there was a line of 10 boats launching so we got to wash up in dirty water and exhaust.


----------



## derek (Jan 13, 2004)

Pete, great photos and thanks for leading the group. Any chance I could get a hi-res version of the picture descending down Elwell through the trees? 
([email protected])

Thanks,

-Derek


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

derek said:


> Rob you were missed on the quick trip yesterday through the poison oak at Bullard's Bar. Unfortuntely, at the boat dock there was a line of 10 boats launching so we got to wash up in dirty water and exhaust.


LOL, I hear that gasoline is a good solvent for cleaning oak/ivy with, so maybe that's a good thing.

I was trying to see if you were SSing on Elwell - that would be a brutal (more brutal?) climb w/o gears.

Cheers!


----------



## derek (Jan 13, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *radair*
> LOL, I hear that gasoline is a good solvent for cleaning oak/ivy with, so maybe that's a good thing.
> 
> I was trying to see if you were SSing on Elwell - that would be a brutal (more brutal?) climb w/o gears.


Yeah I did feel exceptionally clean after washing there.

No SS for me on that ride. Only Jed was man enough to that, if he can remember the ride!


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

All those Elwell shots are awesome. Would like to join that ride maybe next year. Cheers.


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*More pics*

Here are some of at camp and on Butcher Ranch trial and one in town .


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*More pics 2*

Just want to say what a great time I had hangin with all you guys and gals what a fun and friendly group I had a blast Not to mention the great swag I won a nice WTB saddel and some sweet Crank Brothers Candy SL peddles ! cheers Aussie Bob


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Nice to meet you!*

Sorry we got separated. But I hear you finished with Impy and others.


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*Slow and steady*



Wherewolf said:


> Sorry we got separated. But I hear you finished with Impy and others.


Hey Steve wounderfull video just wish I was a better Mountain biker so I could keep up ,but Idid have a blast this time rode nearly every bit that i crashed on 2 years ago at the classic lol


----------



## capt pearl (Mar 10, 2004)

*whazza deal with the mini bikes?*

... and how can i make one?

-capt p, too big fer yer bike


----------



## smiley (Jan 22, 2004)

*Wow*

amazing Pics,

Where is Downieville?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Expedia maps?*

Northern California, see the maps sections and plot your own driving directions:
https://www.expedia.com


----------



## Dana (Jul 13, 2004)

*Sumo Carnage*

Great pictures Pete! I had a great time with you guys. The bike sumo videos are up at

http://www.mtbr.com/author/sumoimpact.mpg
http://www.mtbr.com/author/sumoblood.mpg
http://www.mtbr.com/author/sumodab.mpg


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

capt pearl said:


> ... and how can i make one?
> 
> -capt p, too big fer yer bike


They're just 16inch kids bikes with long seat posts and full size stem and bars.

george


----------

